# Could low sperm count be due to too much / erratic TTC?



## Becky1978 (Sep 20, 2012)

My husband has just been told he has a low sperm count of less than 2 million. We were quite surprised as we have a son who is nearly 3 & I've had 3 miscarriages in the past year so he's obviously managed to get me pregnant without too much trouble. 

Our TTC efforts have been quite on & off though since the beginning of this year - I conceived in October 2011 then had a MMC just after Christmas then got pregnant again but had a very early miscarriage in February, then didn't stop bleeding until May. All of that has meant that we've had periods of no sex whatsoever for months (either because I was pregnant & wanted to wait until 12 weeks, or because I was bleeding from miscarriages) followed by bouts where we've had loads of sex! I have polycystic ovaries so have a long cycle, meaning that we have at least a couple of weeks where we have sex almost every day to try & increase our chances. We'd just come to the end of 2 weeks of sex almost every day when hubby did his sperm sample. The clinic said he needed a gap of 2-5 days since he last ejaculated & he waited 3 days. 

I'm now wondering whether we just tried too much in too concentrated a period of time & that's what caused the low sperm count. Also, when I think that sperm is produced 3 months in advance, 3 months ago from when he did the sample is May - at which point we'd only had sex about 3 times since October due to the pregnancies & miscarriages so I wonder whether that could have had an effect too as he wouldn't have been getting rid of all the old sperm. 

He's having another sperm test on Tuesday (a wash & swim one this time). We can't get another appointment for the results until the end of October but if it's low again the Dr has said we'll need IVF. He was going to give me clomid but due to hubby's low sperm count I can't now have clomid as there's not much point if the egg wouldn't get fertilised anyway. It just doesn't feel right because I've had 4 pregnancies in total which just seems so unlikely if his sperm count really is that low. Can anyone shed any light? And is IVF really our only other option if it is as low as the results say?


----------

